# Tournesol peur du Léopard?



## Staby (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous!
Je ne suis pas passé ici depuis quelques temps...
J'ai un ami qui a acheté un Tournesol, voici sa config


Informations logicielles:    
    +----------------------------------------------------------------------+
    |                                                                      |
    |  Version du système            :  Mac OS X 10.2.8 (6R73)             |
    |  Volume dinitialisation       :                                     |
    |  Version kernel                :  Darwin Kernel Version 6.8: Wed Sep 10 15:20:55 PDT 2003; root:xnu/xnu-344.49.obj~2/RELEASE_PPC   |
    |  Nom dutilisateur             :  *****                |
    |                                                                      |
    +----------------------------------------------------------------------+
Informations matérielles:    
    +----------------------------------------------------------------------+
    |                                                                      |
    |  Vitesse de lordinateur       :  800 MHz                            |
    |  Vitesse du bus                :  100 MHz                            |
    |  Nombre de processeurs         :  1                                  |
    |  Taille cache niveau 2         :  256K                               |
    |  Modèle dordinateur           :  PowerMac4,5 (version = 2.1)        |
    |  Infos ROM de démarrage        :  4.4.5f3                            |
    |  Numéro de série du client     :  *******                  |
    |  N° de commande                :  Not available                      |
    |                                                                      |
    +----------------------------------------------------------------------+
Informations mémoire:    
    Location    Type    Size
    DIMM0/J22         empty
    DIMM1/J20    SDRAM    256 MB





Alors, la question, peut il installer Léopard sur cette bête fatiguée?

Merci les amis !


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2009)

Non.
Il faut impérativement avoir plus de RAM (> 1 GB).
Et pour y parvenir, utiliser une astuce pour passer outre la limitation (> 867 MHz).


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Janvier 2009)

Staby a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne année à tous!
> Je ne suis pas passé ici depuis quelques temps...
> J'ai un ami qui a acheté un Tournesol, voici sa config
> 
> ...



Théoriquement non. Maintenant, il y a des bidouilles mais je ne les connais pas.

Edit : bien sur grillé par bompi.


----------



## Staby (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci,
Donc si il rajoute une carte de 1 Go et qu'il fait les bidouilles ca le fait? je les connais pas, bompi tu saurai si c'est complexe?


----------



## CBi (13 Janvier 2009)

Pour installer Léopard, la méthode c'est par ici. 

En ce qui concerne la mémoire, mon Imac G4 800 tourne très correctement en Léopard avec 768Mo. Le problème pour monter à 1Go de RAM sur cette machine, c'est qu'il va falloir l'ouvrir car  comme indiqué dans les specs que tu cites, à l'intérieur il n'y a que 256Mo, et sur le slot extérieur on peut mettre au max 512Mo.

Donc soit achat d'une barette 512Mo, pas cher et facile à poser, suffisant d'après mon expérience. Soit ouverture de la bête pour pouvoir monter à 1Go: dans ce cas c'est ce fil qu'il faut lire.


----------



## daffyb (13 Janvier 2009)

et tout ça c'est pas du MacOS X  mais du hardware. On déménage


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2009)

Sinon tu as plus simple pour installer léopard. installe le logiciel "LeopardAssist"-> http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/LeopardAssist.html puis met ton DVD de léopard suis les consignes à l'écran puis redémarre. C'est aussi simple que ça !


----------



## kitetrip (13 Janvier 2009)

Oui... Je vais faire mon rabat-joie mais Tiger me semble plus adapté pour un G4 800Mhz !


----------



## erlet (14 Janvier 2009)

CBi a dit:


> à l'intérieur il n'y a que 256Mo, et sur le slot extérieur on peut mettre au max 512Mo.
> 
> Donc soit achat d'une barette 512Mo, pas cher et facile à poser, suffisant d'après mon expérience. Soit ouverture de la bête pour pouvoir monter à 1Go: dans ce cas c'est ce fil qu'il faut lire.



La limitation à 512 mo est fictive. J'ai installé une 1 Go en plus des 256 mo, et c'est impec. L'imac m'affiche bien 1,256 Go !!!

Alors n'hésite pas, prends la 1 Go (pas chère genre 30  )

Mais n'essaye surtout pas d'accéder à la mémoir interne (après le 1er capot métallique, n'ouvre pas la suite.....même si tu es curieux de nature....)

Pour Leopard je ne sais pas car je ne l'ai pas !!!

exemple pour mémoire si toujours dispo chez cdiscount :

SODDR1GOPC2700    Cdiscount Mémoire Sodimm DDR 1 Go PC2700      333MHz - 200 broches - Garantie 1 an.      1      27,90 


----------



## erlet (14 Janvier 2009)

erlet a dit:


> exemple pour mémoire si toujours dispo chez cdiscount :
> 
> SODDR1GOPC2700    Cdiscount Mémoire Sodimm DDR 1 Go PC2700      333MHz - 200 broches - Garantie 1 an.      1      27,90 



bien sûr ce n'est pas 1 27,90  ...   mais 27,90 

ha ha !!!


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour erlet
pour un 800mhz c est de la sdram pc133
pour un 1,25ghz c est le la ddr pc 2700
salutation


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Janvier 2009)

Après c'est vrais que sur un 800, Léo vas peut être, être un peut juste


----------



## Staby (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, Et où peut-il trouver Tiger...? Parce que a part d'occasion, je vois pas..


----------



## CBi (14 Janvier 2009)

erlet a dit:


> La limitation à 512 mo est fictive. J'ai installé une 1 Go en plus des 256 mo, et c'est impec. L'imac m'affiche bien 1,256 Go !!!
> 
> Alors n'hésite pas, prends la 1 Go (pas chère genre 30  )
> 
> Mais n'essaye surtout pas d'accéder à la mémoir interne (après le 1er capot métallique, n'ouvre pas la suite.....même si tu es curieux de nature....)



Le problème c'est que pour un 800, c'est de la sdram pc133 144 pin qu'il faudrait. Apparemment ça a existé en 1Go à une époque, mais je n'ai pu trouver que des 128, 256 ou 512Mo. Si tu as une adresse pour du 1Go ça m'intéresse.

Pour ce qui est d'accéder à la mémoire interne, certes c'est plus délicat qu'avec un iMac G3, mais ça se fait quand même assez facilement. La question est de savoir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.


----------



## Francisby (14 Janvier 2009)

> Le problème c'est que pour un 800, c'est de la sdram pc133 144 pin qu'il faudrait. Apparemment ça a existé en 1Go à une époque, mais je n'ai pu trouver que des 128, 256 ou 512Mo


Je croyais que sur les G4 800 il est était impossible d'aller plus loins que les officiels 1 Go. non ?
Moi j'ai 512 dans la boule et 512 en So-Dim sous le 1er couvercle. Dans ce cas il faudrait que je passe à 1 Go la SODim pour avec 1,512 Go.



> Si tu as une adresse pour du 1Go ça m'intéresse.


Concernant la SdRam PC133 en 1 Go  j'ai également beaucoup de mal en trouver sur les sites marchands...


----------



## ben206stras (15 Janvier 2009)

erlet a dit:


> Mais n'essaye surtout pas d'accéder à la mémoir interne (après le 1er capot métallique, n'ouvre pas la suite.....même si tu es curieux de nature....)


 
Je ne vois pas la raison de cet avertissement car, pour l'avoir fait un certain nombre de fois, il n'y a aucun soucis pour changer la barrette de mémoire à l'intérieur.


----------



## erlet (15 Janvier 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la raison de cet avertissement car, pour l'avoir fait un certain nombre de fois, il n'y a aucun soucis pour changer la barrette de mémoire à l'intérieur.



Vu sur plusieurs forums très sérieux (MacGé !) que après ouverture du 2ème capot interne, il était impératif de refermer avec de la pâte thermique, donc un peu plus complexe que de reserrer 4 vis !
à vos risques et périls...


----------



## ben206stras (15 Janvier 2009)

erlet a dit:


> Vu sur plusieurs forums très sérieux (MacGé !) que après ouverture du 2ème capot interne, il était impératif de refermer avec de la pâte thermique, donc un peu plus complexe que de reserrer 4 vis !
> à vos risques et périls...


 
Bien entendu !
Il faut évidement se renseigner et réaliser toutes les opérations nécessaires, y compris remettre de la pâte thermique.

Cela n'empêche en rien d'ouvrir le deuxième capot et de changer la barette de RAM, ou le superdrive, ou le disque dur, ou remplacer la pile. 

Il ne sert à rien d'effrayer une personne désirant effectuer la manipulation. :hein:
Nous ne sommes pas là pour décourager mais pour faire part de notre expérience. 



Fin de la parenthèse pour moi, revenons à Léopard lové à l'ombre du tournesol.


----------



## erlet (15 Janvier 2009)

Je ne souhaitais effrayer personne   
Mais juste une pise en garde, car pate thermique...Kesako ??? ou en trouver, comment la mettre;  facile, vraiment???

:rose: Il faut juste être sur de la manip et avoir toutes les infos.....que je n'ai pas !
 C'était donc juste une consigne de sagesse pour un néophyte.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Janvier 2009)

erlet a dit:


> Je ne souhaitais effrayer personne
> Mais juste une pise en garde, car pate thermique...Kesako ??? ou en trouver, comment la mettre;  facile, vraiment???
> 
> :rose: Il faut juste être sur de la manip et avoir toutes les infos.....que je n'ai pas !
> C'était donc juste une consigne de sagesse pour un néophyte.



Bonjour, la pâte thermique se trouve dans tous les bons magasins d'informatique et facilement sur Internet. D'autre part, la pâte thermique qui, comme son nom l'indique, sert à favoriser la diffusion de la chaleur des élément actifs vers des radiateurs absorbeurs de chaleur doit être étalée au bon endroit en couche pas trop épaisse tout simplement.


----------



## ben206stras (15 Janvier 2009)

erlet a dit:


> Je ne souhaitais effrayer personne
> Mais juste une pise en garde, car pate thermique...Kesako ??? ou en trouver, comment la mettre;  facile, vraiment???
> 
> :rose: Il faut juste être sur de la manip et avoir toutes les infos.....que je n'ai pas !
> C'était donc juste une consigne de sagesse pour un néophyte.



Si tu as besoin d'infos, ou quelqu'un d'autre, je peux peut-être apporter mon aide


----------

